# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δεν αντεχω άλλο...

## Ms_Snowhite

Γειά σας, συγνώμη που γράφω ξανά αλλά είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση, δεν έχω σε ποιον να μιλήσω και φοβάμαι μην κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Σήμερα, μετά από χρόνια κατάθλιψης πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε ψυχιάτρο. Ήταν μια πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση γιατί δεν έχω βοήθεια και συμπαράσταση από κανέναν . Μέχρι να πάω είχα πολύ άγχος, ταχυκαρδίες, φοβόμουν μήπως δεν πάει καλά, μήπως δεν υπάρξει χημεία μεταξύ μας κλπ. Τελικά όλα πήγαν πολύ καλά, ο γιατρός ήταν φιλικός, ένιωσα άνετα μαζί του και μου εξήγησε όλες τις μεθόδους θεραπείας κατατοπιστικά. Για πρώτη φορά μετά από καιρό ένιωσα ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα και ότι θα γίνω καλά αν ακολουθήσω τη θεραπεία που διαλέξαμε μαζί με φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έχω όλη τη θέληση να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου και να βγω από αυτό. Το θέμα είναι ότι μόλις επέστρεψα στο σπίτι, χαρούμενη ότι επιτέλους βρέθηκε μια λύση, πήγα να το πω χαρούμενη στη μητέρα μου και εκείνη αμέσως ξύνισε και μου λέει: "Ρε ηλίθια σε δουλεύει! Έτσι λένε όλοι οι γιατροί, ψάχνουν για κορόιδα σαν κι εσένα για να τους πάρουν τα λεφτά". Μου μίλησε πολύ άσχημα και αμέσως μετά πήγε για ύπνο. Ειλικρινά εκείνη τη στιγμή τα πάντα γκρεμίστηκαν μέσα μου, από εκείνη την ώρα κλαίω συνέχεια και θέλω να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Σκέφτομαι να βγω έξω στο δρόμο μέσα στη νύχτα κι ας γίνει ότι γίνει....

----------


## carrie

Mην ακους τπτ, εσυ θα προσηλωθεις στο στοχο σου και θα γινεις καλα για σενα, γαι την παρτη σου, εισαι μεγαλη κοπελα, δε θα ακους τι σου λεει η μανα σου. Θα περασει κι αυτο θα το δεις.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μου θυμισες τον πατερα μου, που καθε φορα που ξυριζομαι ή κοβω τα μαλλια μου, μου λεει πως εγινες ετσι και με κατακρινει λεγωντας μου οτι επρεπε να παω στον δικο του κουρεα. εννοειται κι οτι δε γινεται παντα να συμφωνουν και να εγκρινουν οι γονεις τις επιλογες που κανουμε. ειδικα μετα τα 18 στην εφηβεια κι ολας ισως τους παμε κοντρα επιτηδες, να αποδειξουμε οτι ξερουμε ποιοι ειμαστε και δεν επηρεαζομαστε απο αυτους. απ'τη στιγμη ομως που το ειχες αναγκη κι αποφασισες να το κανεις, ειναι για το δικο σου καλο, σωστα επραξες κι αστους να λενε! ετσι κι αλλιως η συνεχεια τους ειμαστε, οχι πιστα αντιγραφα ή κλωνοι τους, εχουμε δικια μας βουληση, κι εμεις θα τραβηξουμε τα ζορια οταν αυτοι πεθανουν (ή και νωριτερα).

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

το ξέρω, όμως εξαιτίας της κατάθλιψης τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν βγαίνω από το σπίτι, δεν εργάζομαι και δεν έχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα να ακολουθήσω κάποια θεραπεία. Υπολόγιζα στη βοήθεια της μητέρας μου που είναι και η κύρια αιτία που έφτασα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση, όταν της μίλησα είπε ότι θα με βοηθήσει και τώρα αφού πήγα σε γιατρό λέει άλλα. Δυστυχώς μου κάνουν ψυχολογικό πόλεμο, και η μητέρα μου αλλά και η σχέση που έχω τώρα, και δεν ξέρω πως να βγω από όλο αυτό...

----------


## dora-agxos

μα τον θεο μου σηκωθηκε η πιεση απο τα νευρα!μα γιατι εχουμε οικογενεια και συντροφους?για να μας στηριζουν γαμωτο,οχι για να μας δινουν κλωτσια να παμε πιο κατω!μιας και δεν εχεις χρηματα,παρε ολη την υπομονη του κοσμου μαζι σου και μιλησε της,οτι ειναι κατι σημαντικο και πρεπει να γινει!οπως παμε στον οδοντιατρο οταν ποναει το δοντι,το ιδιο κανουμε και οταν ποναει η ψυχη ετσι πες της!
αν παλι κανει νερα!πηγαινε σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας που ειναι δωρεαν!μην στεναχωριεσαι παρε δυναμη και σηκω μονη σου,δεν γινεται αλλιως οταν δεν εχουμε στηριξη!
θα περασει ακου που σου λεω..

----------


## carrie

Eσυ το χαβα σου χιονατη! Θα ζητας λεφτα και θα πηγαινεις στον γιατρο! Ειναι για θεμα υγειας! Και οταν γινεςι καλυτερα θα βρεις και δουλιτσα και θα πας παρακατω, αν η σχεση σου δε σε βοηθαει και σου κανει ψυχολογικο πολεμο, ΚΟΦΤΗΝ!!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!! Τη μανα σου δε μπορεις να την χωρισεις, τον γκομενο μπορεις και ειναι μια αρχη!

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

Τέλος πάντων, συγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν άλλοι με σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από τα δικά μου. Κάθε φορά που γράφω, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αμέσως μετά νιώθω ανόητη και εκτεθειμένη  :Frown:  Καλύτερα να μην γράφω τελικά...

----------


## carrie

Γιατι βρε χαζουλα????? Για να σου απανταμε θεωρουμε οτι οντως εχει ςκαποιο θεμα και μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε με καποιο τροπο! Παρε μια μεγαααααααααααλη αγκαλια  :Smile:

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

Ευχαριστώ πολύ... αυτό θέλω να κάνω, να χωρίσω αλλά με τέτοιον πόλεμο που έχω από παντού δεν είναι εύκολο. Ήλπιζα πως με τη βοήθεια του γιατρού θα μπορούσα να σταθώ ξανά στα πόδια μου, να βρω δουλειά και να χωρίσω... Θέλει πολύ δύναμη και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να τη βρω, ξέρω όμως ότι το θέλω πολύ. Ο γιατρός που μου μίλησε ήταν αισιόδοξος γιατί είδε ότι έχω όλη τη θέληση να βοηθηθώ, άλλωστε μόνη μου πήρα την απόφαση να πάω, όμως ο πόλεμος που μου κάνουν αυτοί οι δύο με πάει συνέχεια πίσω  :Frown:  Με κάνουν να νιώθω ενοχές, ότι είμαι άχρηστη και κακός άνθρωπος ενώ εγώ χρειάζομαι βοήθεια... Ορίστε, είπα ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψω και πάλι ξαναγράφω!

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

carrie ευχαριστώ για την αγκαλίτσα, έστω και από μακριά, την έχω ανάγκη  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

εγω πιστευω πως η μητέρα σου αντέδρσε έτσι γιατί κατά βάθος πίστευε πως ο γιατρός θα σου έλεγε πως δεν έχεις τίποτα.
Όταν άκουσε αντίθετη έκβαση έβγαλε την διάγνωση μόνη της.
Δεν ξέρω να σου πω, πως να το χειριστείς, αν θες γράψε κάτι παραπάνω για τη σχέση σας. 
Όσο για τον φίλο σου, δνε έχω λογια. Θα σου έλεγα να τον στείλεις νύχτα, αλλά στην κατάσταση που είσαι, φαντάζομαι πως έχεις ανάγκη από ανθρώπους γύρω σου......

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

Θεοφανία, θέλω να χωρίσω αλλά στη κατάσταση που είμαι τώρα φοβάμαι ότι αυτό θα μου φέρει και άλλα προβλήματα. Είναι πολύ νευρικός και ανώριμος και αντιδρά πολύ άσχημα όταν του λέω να χωρίσουμε, φωνάζει και με κατηγορεί συνέχεια, μου κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου και προσπαθεί να με παρουσιάσει ως κάτι που δεν είμαι, λέγοντας ότι θέλω να τον χωρίσω γιατί δεν έχει πολλά λεφτά κλπ. Με παρουσιάζει ως κάτι που δεν είμαι, όλα όσα λέει για εμένα έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τη πραγματικότητα και με μπερδεύουν πολύ  :Frown:  Εντωμεταξύ, εξαιτίας της κατάθλιψης τα τελευταία χρόνια απομακρύνθηκα από όλους τους φίλους μου και ήταν ο μόνος άνθρωπος με τον οποίον είχα επαφές, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω εντελώς επαφή με τη πραγματικότητα. Με τη μάνα μου οι σχέσεις μας ήταν πάντα κακές από πλευράς της, όσες φορές κι αν προσπάθησα να τη πλησιάσω, και ήταν εκατοντάδες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, έπεφταν στο κενό. Είναι ψυχρή μαζί μου και επικριτική από τότε που γεννήθηκα. Δεν μου έχει πει ποτέ έναν καλό λόγο και όσες φορές της άνοιξα τη ψυχή μου πάντα με κατέκρινε. Τις τελευταίες μέρες αναγκάστηκα να της μιλήσω για τη κατάθλιψη για να ζητήσω βοήθεια, ήταν και πάλι ψυχρή αλλά για πρώτη φορά έδειξε διάθεση να βοηθήσει. Αυτό με έκανε να χαρώ, για λίγο όπως αποδείχτηκε. Αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει η ζωή μου τελικά, οικογένεια δεν έχω, σχέση δεν έχω ουσιαστικά, τι νόημα έχει να ζω? Η ζωή μου ήταν έτσι μέχρι τώρα και έτσι θα παραμείνει αν δεν πάρω βοήθεια... Τελειωμένη ζωή.

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν είχε καν νόημα που πήγα σε ψυχίατρο! Τι νόημα έχει να θέλω να βοηθηθώ αφού και πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν? Και χωρίς ψυχολογική βοήθεια δεν θα πάω πουθενά... Ακόμα και στον γιατρό να πηγαίνω, όταν θα γυρνάω σπίτι αυτοί πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν και θα με φέρνουν ξανά στα ίδια... Καλύτερα να τελειώνω, κουράστηκα να βασανίζομαι...

----------


## Θεοφανία

οπότε "εισαι" αποτέλεσμα όλης αυτης της αδιαφορίας και της κακής σχέσης που έχεις με τη μητέρα σου.
Σόρι χιονάτη που θα στο πω, αλλά θα φτάσεις εκατό και η μητέρα σου ακόμη δεν θα σε αποδέχεται αν δεν αποδεχτείς πρώτα εσύ η ίδια τον εαυτό σου.
Αυτό που σου χρειάζεται είναι μια δουλεια ώστε να μην έχεις ανάγκη ούτε από τη μητέρα σου ούτε από κανεάν ώστε να σε ενισχύσουν ακόμη και στον ψυχιάτρο.... :Smile:

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν είχε καν νόημα που πήγα σε ψυχίατρο! Τι νόημα έχει να θέλω να βοηθηθώ αφού και πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν? Και χωρίς ψυχολογική βοήθεια δεν θα πάω πουθενά... Ακόμα και στον γιατρό να πηγαίνω, όταν θα γυρνάω σπίτι αυτοί πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν και θα με φέρνουν ξανά στα ίδια... Καλύτερα να τελειώνω, κουράστηκα να βασανίζομαι...


Αυτό να μην το σκέφτεσαι! Μα φυσικά και έχει νόημα. Να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, να νιώσεις καλύτερα, να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και έτσι με αυτά τα βήματα να μπορείς να προχωρήσεις και, γιατί όχι, να ζήσεις και κάπου αλλού ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να ''γυρίζεις σε αυτό το σπίτι όπου όλοι σου κάνουνε πόλεμο''..

Έκανες την αρχή και είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Μην αποθαρρύνεσαι.. Δοκίμασε και προσπάθησε γιατί έχει νόημα και αξίζει και έχει να κάνει με ΕΣΕΝΑ.
Μην σε εγκαταλείπεις  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

Χιονάτη, νομίζω ότι το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι στην επόμενη σου επίσκεψη στο γιατρό (που θα την κάνεις οπωσδήποτε κλείνοντας τα αυτιά σε οποιοδήποτε αποθαρρυντικό-επικριτικό σχόλιο) είναι να συζητήσεις αυτή την κατάσταση. Μπορεί να σου δώσει ιδέες για το τι να συζητάς, πώς και πότε με τη μητέρα και το φίλο σου, ώστε να αντιμετωπίζεις κάπως καλύτερα όλο αυτό το κλίμα και να συνεχίζεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμα τη θεραπεία!  :Smile:

----------


## Molostroi

> Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν είχε καν νόημα που πήγα σε ψυχίατρο! Τι νόημα έχει να θέλω να βοηθηθώ αφού και πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν? Και χωρίς ψυχολογική βοήθεια δεν θα πάω πουθενά... Ακόμα και στον γιατρό να πηγαίνω, όταν θα γυρνάω σπίτι αυτοί πάλι πόλεμο θα μου κάνουν και θα με φέρνουν ξανά στα ίδια... Καλύτερα να τελειώνω, κουράστηκα να βασανίζομαι...


Μην λες χαζομαρες ρε χαζουλη.. αξιζει να την κανεις τιν προσπα8ια αυτην .. αλλα κ καμποσες ακομη... απλα ειναι μια δοκιμασια για γερα νευρα ... περναει ομως

----------


## Ms_Snowhite

> Μην λες χαζομαρες ρε χαζουλη.. αξιζει να την κανεις τιν προσπα8ια αυτην .. αλλα κ καμποσες ακομη... απλα ειναι μια δοκιμασια για γερα νευρα ... περναει ομως


 Έχετε δίκιο, θα κάνω όσες προσπάθειες χρειαστεί για να βγω από όλο αυτό, κι ας μην εχω συμπαράσταση θα το παλέψω.

----------


## Lou!

Χιονατη, να μπαινεις κ στο φορουμ να μας λες τα νεα σου. Μην ντρεπεσαι κ δεν μας εισαι βαρος. μη μας ζητας κ συγγνωμη που γραφεις τα νεα σου. πολυ καλα κανεις κ μπραβο για το θαρρος σου να εκθεσεις το προβλημα σου κ την αδυναμια σου κ να ζητησεις βοηθεια κ συμπαρασταση. εδω οποιος θελει κ μπορει γραφει, δε μας υποχρεωνει κανεις, το θελουμε κ το κανουμε. αν οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι ειναι πολυ αρνητικοι κ σε σαμποταρουν, καλυτερα μπες εδω να μοιραστεις μαζι μας τις ανησυχιες σου. τα πιο πολλα παιδια ολο κ κατι εχουμε περασει κ εχουμε καποια βιωματικη εμπειρια απο καποια ψυχικη διαταραχη, οπως κ απο ψυχοθεραπεια. σιγουρα δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι, ομως καποιοι ειναι κ ειδικοι, κ καποια παιδια εχουν σπουδασει ψυχολογια. κ νομιζω εχοντας περιπου 1 χρονο στο φορουμ οτι ο πιο πολυς κοσμος ειναι καλοπροαιρετος κ θελει να στηριξει τους αλλους.

----------

